# Dive computer?



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I am looking to buy just a basic computer. Any thoughts on what to get???


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

For the price, I love my Mares Puck. Nitrox capable, Simple, easy to work, gives you what you need to see when you need to see it and nothing more. The battery compartment is a simple twist off and easy to change the battery. 

Other people on here love the Nitek Duo as well. It is made under a few brands. It's a great computer.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (11/3/2009)*For the price, I love my Mares Puck. Nitrox capable, Simple, easy to work, gives you what you need to see when you need to see it and nothing more. The battery compartment is a simple twist off and easy to change the battery.
> 
> Other people on here love the Nitek Duo as well. It is made under a few brands. It's a great computer.


What he said... both great computers.

I have the Duo (also sold by Tusa, Zeagle, and maybe others.) My girlfriend has the Mares Puck.

They are both great computers, easy to use. The Tusa/Zeagle/DiveRite is a bit more advanced because it can be programmed for 2 mixes, should you ever decide you want to do that type of diving.


----------

